# Unknown algae



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

A few of the plants in my ten gallon have developed what I guess is algae covering some of the leaves. Can anyone ID it and give me some suggestions on how to get rid of it?

Thanks


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Spot algae. You'll always have a little bit of it in a well balanced tank.


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

Yeah. Looks like green spot algae. What surprises me (and this could be bad) is that it looks like it's growing on leaves of a stem plant. If that's the case, I would be very weary about that. IMO. I sometimes get spot algae on my anubias leaves, but they go away. Is there good water flow in your tank? How about filtration? Doing any water changes? What size tank is this in?


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

*Algae*

It looks like some of the Ammannia latifolia that I gave you.










I purposely gave you the upper stems since they looked clean. Since this is a pretty robust stem plant that seems not to lose its lower leaves, I have seen the green spot more on the older lower leaves and as you go higher it fades until the highest newer leaves are clean. It seems to take a long time to get heavy but still I don't know how to get rid of it. I have arrested its spread and its getting worse by running the diatom 24/7. If I run the diatom for only 3 days after a water change by the seventh day the algae is back forming on the glass.

I have upped my macros and micronutrients per T. Barr and although it doesn't get worse with the diatom on, it doesn't go away. I have recently replanted the tops to reduce the amount of algae in the tank per T. Barr, but I still don't think thats going to prevent the spores from spreading all over the tank if I turn the diatom off. I think Tom's recommendations will reduce the algae and get it under control but I am still fighting it. I am adding 2 ppm P and .5 ppm Fe twice per week along with other traces and KNO3. I do a 50-80% H20 change once per week and have plenty of circulation in the 125 g tank.

If this algae is normal, then I have to rethink strategy here. How come I don't see it in the other show tanks? Do people just grow the plants fast enough so the algae doesn't show on the new growth, but it is still there?

Kevin, don't put any plants into your new 75 until we talk about this. We may have to try something else like bleach.

Steve Pituch


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info everyone!

Steve, I will hold off on adding any plants. I havent noticed it on any of the other plants in my 10g. These two are on the side that the filter is on, so water flow is good. I have been dosing .37 grams KNO3 twice a week, .18ml fleet enema twice a week, and 1.7ml Flourish twice a week. Weekly 40% water changes.


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

That kind of algae only affects tanks with red gravel 

I think the painted glass fish eats it.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

LOL! You guys and my red gravel! A change is on the way


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I'll tease you about that tachy gravel also
I typically associate this algae with two things: low CO2 and/or low PO4.

Double check CO2 if the PO4 is good.

Look, poor CO2 will get me if I'm not careful, so it's not something that folks ever stop having issues with, we get complacent and think it's something else. But just remind yourself to double check it.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Well considering its been off for a week or so ill bet thats what it is. I'll get off my butt tonight and mix up a fresh batch 

Thanks


----------

